# Duxford's P-40B



## Trebor (Jul 25, 2010)

hey guys? I had only recently found out about a restored P-40B Tomahawk in airworthy condition in the UK. and I was amazed that this P-40 is a Pearl Harbor survivor. now...I don't mean to be a killjoy or anything, nor do I mean to take stuff away from our British friends, but shouldn't this bird, if it actually IS a PH survivor, be on perm display with occasional flying at the Pacific Aviation museum at pearl Harbor? I mean this bird was apparently stationed at the base at the time of the attack and survived. shouldn't it stay there? as part of poetic justice or something? I'm just wondering.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Duxford P-40B was at PH - it was in a hangar being repaired at the time of the Japanese attack. As for the question about where it should be, I guess that comes down to $ since it's a privately-owned airframe.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 25, 2010)

It's no different to there being a Concorde in New York or a Camel at Rhinebeck (have I spelled that right?), these airframes will end up wherever the will and funding exists to keep them. I'm surprised the Smithsonian or another museum hasn't tried to bring the airframe back to the States though...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah there seems to be a lot of planes in different countries than their own...


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2010)

here you go Rob, taken last year when Terry and I visited


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice shots Karl!


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## Trebor (Jul 25, 2010)

those are pretty nice shots  got anymore?


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2010)

no sorry Rob, Terry might chip in with a few he took twice as many pics as me the old pro he is


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 26, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Yeah there seems to be a lot of planes in different countries than their own...



and long may it continue....it is great to enjoy such beautiful aircraft in other countries than would be normally expected. I am delighted that other have been able to enjoy the mighty Hurricane in countries other than the UK.


----------



## Trebor (Jul 26, 2010)

beautiful pics! I'd love to have a great hi-res air to air shot of that bird!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2010)

What a beeeeutiful airplane!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know why, but for some reason I only took this shot, and a close up of the undercarriage.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Don't know why, but for some reason I only took this shot, and a close up of the undercarriage.



Probably would have been all over it had it been a Wild.....oops that word again...I nearly said it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

What a beautiful bird.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 28, 2010)

Heres a few taken at DX since 2007. Dont seem to have any pics of her in the air....yet !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

Great pictures Gary. That's my favorite model of P-40 and I almost chose to do the cockpit as one before deciding on the P-47. Had the control panel all laid out on paper even. Would have been a lot simpler, and I would have been done by now!


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2010)

great pics Gary


----------



## skeeter (Aug 16, 2010)

What a beauty. A bit off topic, but I was visiting Yosemite Valley in California and read where several P-40s like these buzzed the valley at the same time either just before the war or just after the start of it. Think it was before the United States entered the war. Was thinking how nice that must have been for the pilots involved. One of the most scenic places on Earth, and at the controls of a Tomahawk at tree top level, those Allison engines echoing through the valley and amongst those majestic waterfalls.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 17, 2010)

I did that over Yosemite in a light plane. Approaching it looks like a little cut in the rolling hills, not very big at all. Just bloody deep. 
Noting on the P-40, it depresses me to see all that work go into a restoration, and the put vinyl letters for the tail serial number. Now I wonder if they did the same for the wings and side ID numbers. Thing is, the could cut a mask for spraying just as easy! Being an old sign painter, I've done them!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2010)

skeeter said:


> What a beauty. A bit off topic, but I was visiting Yosemite Valley in California and read where several P-40s like these buzzed the valley at the same time either just before the war or just after the start of it. Think it was before the United States entered the war. Was thinking how nice that must have been for the pilots involved. One of the most scenic places on Earth, and at the controls of a Tomahawk at tree top level, those Allison engines echoing through the valley and amongst those majestic waterfalls.



I found video of that!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40t6ys8pgNo_


----------

